# Is tea tree oil ok to use on dogs?



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm going to give my dogs a bath tomorrow (nice weather 75 degrees, yessss!) and I was wondering if a little human tea tree oil shampoo would be okay to use? I have flea and tick shampoo but I don't want to use alot of it. I can either mix it with baby shampoo or tea tree oil shampoo. 
Which sounds better?


----------



## GoldenBoys (Apr 23, 2005)

I have used dog shampoos in the past that contained tea tree oil, and it did wonders for hot spots and itchiness. I couldn't say if a human shampoo with tea tree oil would be safe to use though. I imagine it might be too harsh and would end up drying out the skin, as most human shampoos will do. Even baby shampoo can dry out a dog's skin. I use a dog shampoo on my dogs, and just use a tearless baby shampoo to wash their faces.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We used tea tree oil to treat hot spot Kia had last year. It really works good.
Admin


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Just remember tea tree oil is an insecticide (though probably safer than most others)... if you do a web search using the terms "tea tree oil toxic dogs" you will come across some 'horror stories' and a caution or two (mainly about accidental ingestion... dogs licking their fur after a bath, stuff like that) ...here is a brief exerpt from one site...

"... The active ingredients in tea tree oil have a similar structure and action as turpentine. Melaleuca oil comes from the Australian tea tree (Melaleuca alternifolia). It is also known as tea tree oil and Australian tea tree oil. The oil is reputed to have mild antibacterial and antifungal properties and is marketed as a natural remedy in both veterinary and human medicine. Animals and humans are getting poisoned from topical use and from accidental ingestion of tea tree oil. I have numerous reports on file of toxic reactions from tea tree oil being used topically to treat fleas in animals, and one case of avian poisoning. Melaleuca oil is highly lipophilic and can be absorbed through intact skin to cause systemic toxicity. Pets grooming themselves may also ingest some topically applied oil..."

I'm not trying to scare you but rather I'm giving you a 'heads up' that there are risks to using this "natural" substance and you should be aware and maybe do a little research first. Also the main differences between human shampoo and doggie shampoo is the pH and the astringent ingredients used... human shampoos are very harsh and drying on a dog's skin and coat and as such are usually not advised.

My personal suggestion is to use the doggie 'flea and tick' shampoo (with pyrethrins as the active ingredient) only (i.e. nix the mix). Also if you use a 'spot-on' type of flea and tick protection, it works by spreading through the oils on the skin (yet another reason to stick to a mild doggie shampoo) and so you might need to wait a few days after the bath for your dog's oils to return to allow the treatment to be effective.


----------



## qlada (Sep 17, 2011)

My puppy had some mange infestation. Our vet recommened to use tea tree oil in the shampoo or to add some in water and splash her with it. It helped alot. Now she is mange free and growing big and beautiful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I asked this once too bc one of my goldens chews his pants if he swims in the ocean too much, and many suggested tea tree instead of butter apple/ My vet said no to it, and I am still torn.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have bathed Maggie several times with John Paul Mitchell Tea Tree shampoo for fleas and ticks in the period from April to October. Works great. Also use Micro teck shampoo, which is by far, probaby the best overall shampoo. I just like to alternate to change things up a bit.


----------

